# clexane 40mg change to Fragmin



## krolland70 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can anyone help? I can't get clexane from my GP but they gave me 5000 iu Fragmin to replace 40mg clexane. I have 2 clexane a day so do I take 2 Fragmin a day? They said one which is half of my clexane does?

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Why are you on 2 x 40mg clexane a day? That is a semi treatment dose rather than prophylactic and would be used for people who have had a clot potentially or for people more than 100KG in weight.

The low molecular weight heparins are not easily compared dose wise as they have different molecular weight ranges.

Why did your GP change it?
You need to ask your clinic.


----------



## krolland70 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi holly, I saw a blood specialist in Athens as cycled with Serum. They found a Lupus marker and said 1 x clexane prior to transfer and if positive 2 x clexane which is what I am doing. Hospital don't prescribe it only fragmin. Gp just sent me to hospital!!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

And they are definitely 40mg clexane, not 20mg?


----------



## krolland70 (Apr 22, 2013)

Definitely 40 and it's for lupus anticiagulant and also I do not respond well to the aspirin. Managed to get Clexane prescribed by gp thankfully . Thank you

have a great Xmas

Xx


----------

